# Cubetcha 2011



## Rubiks560 (Sep 5, 2011)

Cubetcha 2011 will take place October 29th. Be there 

More info at: http://www.cubingusa.com/cubetcha/index.php


----------



## JackJ (Sep 5, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Cubetcha 2011 will take place October 29th. Be there


 
Okay.


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm sorry, but plushie will always be a better organizer than you, Chris. Ya know? 
:3


----------



## Logan (Sep 5, 2011)

I'll try. I haven't picked up a cube in months, but I might get back into the swing of things.


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 5, 2011)

I read Cubetcha like "captcha" instead of "ubetcha" at first =3


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 5, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> I read Cubetcha like "captcha" instead of "ubetcha" at first =3


 


Tim Reynolds said:


> When I saw the name of this competition, I thought it was a play on "captcha" as opposed to "ubetcha".


You're not the only one.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 5, 2011)

we should definitely squeeze sq1 in


----------



## cuber952 (Sep 5, 2011)

Might not be able to make this


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 5, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> Might not be able to make this


 
i could actually win square-1 then!!!


----------



## cuber952 (Sep 5, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> i could actually win square-1 then!!!


And that wouldn't be good


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 5, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> And that wouldn't be good


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 6, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> i could actually win square-1 then!!!


 
'sup


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 6, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> 'sup


 
i'll get second!!!


----------



## King Koopa (Sep 7, 2011)

Add 6x6


----------



## Bryan (Sep 7, 2011)

King Koopa said:


> Add 6x6



It's a potential event, along with Square-1, Megaminx, and I've added Clock as a potential event as well. Depending on turnout, how efficiently people work, etc, hopefully we can add things. But we are doing 3 rounds of 2 events and 2 rounds of another. I always prefer to add things, than to have something on the schedule that gets cut and people complain that their event got cut.


----------



## thackernerd (Sep 11, 2011)

I'll probably be at this depends if my parents have to work or not.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 17, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> I'll probably be at this depends if my parents have to work or not.


 
hop you can make the drive


----------



## thackernerd (Sep 19, 2011)

Does anybody know if memyselfandpi is going?


----------



## JackJ (Sep 19, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> Does anybody know if memyselfandpi is going?


 
lol I doubt it, he lives like 12 hours away. Personally I wouldn't even travel that far for Nationals.


----------



## thackernerd (Sep 19, 2011)

Well he said in one of his vids that he found out that train tickets to Minneapolis are only 100$ and that he might consider the next Minnesota competition.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 19, 2011)

JackJ said:


> lol I doubt it, he lives like 12 hours away. Personally I wouldn't even travel that far for Nationals.


 
It's funny, because you drove that for Nationals this year


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Sep 19, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> It's funny, because you drove that for Nationals this year


 
well it was his vacation to start with so yeah


----------



## JackJ (Sep 20, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> It's funny, because you drove that for Nationals this year


 
Technically only 10 combined. 

Oh, and I'm not sure I'll be able to attend, it's at like 50% right now.


----------



## thackernerd (Sep 29, 2011)

Any info on memyselfandpi?


----------



## thackernerd (Sep 30, 2011)

Nevermind, I found out he is!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 30, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> Nevermind, I found out he is!


 
He is going?

EDIT. Nvm, Just checked.


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I'm going. But I'm not registered yet.



thackernerd said:


> Any info on memyselfandpi?


 
I don't see how your excited about this. We'll need ear protection STAT!


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 11, 2011)

Why would we need ear protection?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 11, 2011)

From Chris Olson when he gets 2x2 wr.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 12, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> From Chris Olson when he gets 2x2 wr.


 
If by some miracle I do, I promise not to yell to loud  I'm just gonna hug you to death


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 12, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> If by some miracle I do, I promise not to yell to loud  I'm just gonna hug you to death


 
Oh jeez. You still expect me to film while having knowledge of this?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 16, 2011)

Yayy, I'm going! It's going to be my first comp. And I won't know anyone there, so I'm going to go into hardcore loner mode


----------



## tozies24 (Oct 21, 2011)

1. Is there going to be a competition in Spring like last year with the Mall of America competition?
2. Should I go?
Here is the situation: I have been waiting for months to go to a competition but the last one that was nearby, Rochester, was when I was on vacation. Anyway, so I have been waiting for this competition to be announced and when I saw the date, I was discouraged since the Gopher Football team has a game that same day. They are playing Iowa at 2:30 at home. Last year, I went to the Iowa game and that was the most fun I have had at a game because all of the fans actually were cheering and the team didn't suck. This year though, the team is pretty bad. Also, I would miss out on some social event probably but I guess it shouldn't matter if I want to be able to show my self in competition.

So should I go?


----------



## Bryan (Oct 21, 2011)

tozies24 said:


> 1. Is there going to be a competition in Spring like last year with the Mall of America competition?


 
Last year MOA was in February with one of the worst snow storms of the season. Hardly spring. There may or may not be an MOA competition next year. If there was one, it'd be in the summer.


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm so mad! I can't go to this because my parents have a halloween party that night. I really hope I can go to the next one. I've missed two in a row now!


----------



## musicninja17 (Oct 22, 2011)

Imo cubing>>football... only because I hate football. But do whichever you think is more fun.
I expect i'll be able to go to this one. Things have been pretty crazy with work schedules/school ect.

@Bryan we just got super, super unlucky with MOA.
Oh jeez. Traffic on 35 was slowed to a 30mph crawl all the way back to where I live. The usual hour or less drive nearly took three. But yes it would be WAY more convenient in the summer.


----------



## TheSixSquares (Oct 22, 2011)

*HAHA!*

IMMA ALREADY SIGNED UP! C U ALL THERE!!!


----------



## tozies24 (Oct 22, 2011)

I decided I am coming


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Oct 22, 2011)

Sorry Bryan, I won't be able to make it.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 22, 2011)

If we had another MOA competition, we'd need to have at least $1,000 for the insurance policy. That means a $20 registration fee, hopefully 50 people showing up, and then we'd break even!

Sorry, I'd much rather run charity competitions like Cubetcha instead.


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 23, 2011)

But comps like MOA bring so much attention to the non-cubers, maybe we could hand out like dollar store cubes to people there. Then they would go home and try to solve it and then tell their friends they can solve a rubik's cube and then everything would hopefully snowball like that.


----------



## JackJ (Oct 23, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> But comps like MOA bring so much attention to the non-cubers, maybe we could hand out like dollar store cubes to people there. Then they would go home and try to solve it and then tell their friends they can solve a rubik's cube and then everything would hopefully snowball like that.


 
You're missing the point. 

Anyway, things are shaping up and I think I'll make it after all.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 23, 2011)

JackJ said:


> You're missing the point.
> 
> Anyway, things are shaping up and I think I'll make it after all.


 
OMG I hope you can  it wouldn't be a comp without Jack


----------



## Bryan (Oct 23, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> But comps like MOA bring so much attention to the non-cubers, maybe we could hand out like dollar store cubes to people there. Then they would go home and try to solve it and then tell their friends they can solve a rubik's cube and then everything would hopefully snowball like that.


 
MOA gets around 130,000 daily visitors. And people will gladly take free stuff. So you'd probably have a very low return rate on this plan.

Yes, it brings attention, but it's not worth $1,000.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 27, 2011)

Does anyone have an SS 5x5 I can borrow?


----------



## JackJ (Oct 28, 2011)

You can use my black V5 you used last year, assuming we're in different heats.

Anyway, just booked the hotel, see everyone Saturday!


----------



## tozies24 (Oct 28, 2011)

t-minus 18 hours and 6 minutes  I am really excited. Should be a lot of fun. I think Chris might do something really amazing this competition..


----------



## JackJ (Oct 29, 2011)

3.67 2x2 avg for me in finals. David and Waris both got 8 singles.


----------



## JyH (Oct 29, 2011)

Assuming one round of OH has already happened, how did Andrew Brown do?


----------



## JackJ (Oct 29, 2011)

11.81 oh single by Andrew Brown


----------



## Hershey (Oct 29, 2011)

JackJ said:


> 11.81 oh single by Andrew Brown


 
What was his average?


----------



## JackJ (Oct 30, 2011)

Like 18 then 20 not sure


----------



## thackernerd (Oct 30, 2011)

How was it? I was so disappointed I couldn't go.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 30, 2011)

thackernerd said:


> How was it? I was so disappointed I couldn't go.


 
it was pretty good. except for the annoying used car sales folks... if anyone gets that


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 30, 2011)

jokerman5656 said:


> it was pretty good. except for the annoying used car sales folks... if anyone gets that


 
Wanna explain?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 30, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> Wanna explain?


 
it is in reference to mm&p. thats about the jist of it


----------



## Bryan (Oct 30, 2011)

Hershey said:


> What was his average?


 
http://live.cubing.net/Cubetcha2011/

That's all of the results (unofficial at this point).


----------



## tozies24 (Oct 30, 2011)

Bryan said:


> http://live.cubing.net/Cubetcha2011/
> 
> That's all of the results (unofficial at this point).


 
In the third round of 3x3, it says that I had a 12.02 for the 4th solve. I have my scorecard here and I got a 17.02 and I did get a 17.02. Is there anything to do about that?


----------



## abbrown216 (Oct 30, 2011)

lol @ 2nd NAR single in 4th place avg of fail


----------



## Bryan (Oct 30, 2011)

tozies24 said:


> In the third round of 3x3, it says that I had a 12.02 for the 4th solve. I have my scorecard here and I got a 17.02 and I did get a 17.02. Is there anything to do about that?


 
I'll go through all the scorecards again and verify them and it'll be fixed before it's uploaded to the WCA site. In the future, you should contact the organizers directly so this stuff isn't lost.


----------



## abbrown216 (Oct 30, 2011)

luck is luck, believe what u want. also i hadnt practiced since school started


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 31, 2011)

abbrown216 said:


> luck is luck, believe what u want. also i hadnt practiced since school started



What is this in response to?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 31, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> What is this in response to?


 
My mod-deleted post.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 31, 2011)

DYK 
Bryan didn't make fun of my hand writing?
He didn't say me and Julia were dating?
I some how won 3x3?
Plus 2's are stupid?
I had a 3:54.00 BLD single when I average 1:40?
Andrew Brown didnt place in OH?
Even with 3 rounds of 2x2 I didn't do good?
Andrew Brown complained that Lubix was a prize?
Chris isn't a lucky judge?


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 31, 2011)

I think I may have left my black glow in the dark stackmat on the scrambling table. :C


----------



## Rubiks560 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm guessing someone took it then, there wasn't anything left over during clean up.


----------



## JackJ (Oct 31, 2011)

Quote of the comp: 

Bryan Trying to decide who gets first picks for prizes.
Bryan: "Oh, what did you do, one thing in magic?" Waris found it pretty funny.

DYK
-the only reason Bryan knows who won the Superbowl is because his coworkers brought in donuts the next day.
-Chris tricked John into thinking he got WR average in the second round.
-3rd in clock with a DNF average, last 2 solves were DNF's. 
-finally sub 4 2x2 average. Oh, being sub John for 2x2 wasn't bad either. (avg was 3.67)
-Brown's 11.81 OH solve was faster than any of his 2H 3x3 solves.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Oct 31, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> DYK
> 
> He didn't say me and Julia were dating? He just didn't say it to you directly.
> Chris isn't a lucky judge? It was because i didn't have my FU2 shirt on



Answered.


----------



## cuber952 (Oct 31, 2011)

JackJ said:


> Quote of the comp:
> 
> Bryan Trying to decide who gets first picks for prizes.
> Bryan: "Oh, what did you do, one thing in magic?" Waris found it pretty funny.
> ...


 
You guys were very convincing , leading me on to think that Chris got the WR.
And Jack I will beat your 2x2 average at Indy next week


----------



## abbrown216 (Oct 31, 2011)

in response to Jack: if that 18 i had didnt pop out 3 pieces i would have had a 2h time faster than 11.81. i should see if i have a vid...


----------



## drewsopchak (Nov 1, 2011)

abbrown216 said:


> in response to Jack: if that 18 i had didnt pop out 3 pieces i would have had a 2h time faster than 11.81. i should see if i have a vid...


 
I believe you mean " If that 18 I had didn't pop, I would have had a 2h time faster than 11.81. I should see if I have the vid...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 3, 2011)

Did anybody happen to take a Maru 3x3, that says "Julia's cube" on the white side? Apparently Julia lost it


----------



## FlyingFingers (Nov 9, 2011)

Apprerntly MeMySelfAndPi was there did you see him?


----------



## Bryan (Nov 9, 2011)

FlyingFingers said:


> Apprerntly MeMySelfAndPi was there did you see him?


 
Yes. The alternatives would be MeMyselfAndPi was lying about his attendance at a Rubik's cube competition, or he was dressed like a ninja and no one saw him.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 9, 2011)

Bryan said:


> Yes. The alternatives would be MeMyselfAndPi was lying about his attendance at a Rubik's cube competition, or he was dressed like a ninja and no one saw him.


 

I know this is really early but do you have any idea when the next competition is going to be?


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 29, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Did anybody happen to take a Maru 3x3, that says "Julia's cube" on the white side? Apparently Julia lost it


 
I think I know who has it.


----------



## Chilli (Nov 30, 2011)

Saw MMπ's video about Cubetcha, looked nice!
Wish there were more cubing competitions in the UK, that would be fun :-/


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 30, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> I think I know who has it.


 
Who?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Nov 30, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Who?


 
The who's of whoville


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Nov 30, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Who?


 
The who's of whoville


----------

